# Tally 7.2 Tutorial



## dikudik (Dec 16, 2005)

hi,

any body can suggest simple tutorial for tally 7.2 . pl.dont write abt tallysolution.com reference i know that its really tough to understand any simplified tutorial for this software

its urgent

thanks in advance


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 16, 2005)

ur request should have been here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16846&start=140


----------

